# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Quán cà phê cho các bạn trẻ mê phượt - Quán Cafe ở Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Cafe The Army Box*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 106, G3, Trung Tự (Đi vào ngõ 46C Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Đống Đa), Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe The Army Box*


*Không cầu kì khoa trương, thậm chí cũng chẳng thiết kế theo một style cố định nào, song The Army Box vẫn là quán cà phê có nét độc đáo riêng mà ai lần đầu ghé thăm cũng cảm thấy ấn tượng, thích thú.*

Nằm trong khu Trung Tự đông đúc, đường tìm đến quán khá lắt léo, tuy nhiên vẫn chẳng thể khó khăn hơn cung đường của những bạn trẻ mê phượt. Quả vậy, The Army Box là điểm hẹn hò, ofline mới mẻ, lý tưởng cho dân phượt chính hiệu.

Đến đây, bạn sẽ bắt gặp không gian nhỏ bé nhưng nhẹ nhàng, mát mắt với màu chủ đạo xanh trắng. Quán không cần thiết kế cầu kì, chỉ đơn giản là phong cách ngồi bệt thân thiện với những bộ bàn trắng xinh xắn, đèn vàng trang trí dịu nhẹ, bức tường sơn xanh lá cây thi thoảng được tô điểm bẳng các khung ảnh con người, cuộc sống, phong cảnh Việt Nam.






Nhưng thường thì không gian ấy chưa thể lọt tầm mắt bạn ngay. Bởi bước qua cánh cửa vào quán, hầu hết ai cũng bị “khựng lại” trước một “gian hàng” xinh xắn. Tại đó, ngoài chiếc minsk đời cổ (loại xe máy thường để đi trên địa hình đồi núi hiểm trở) án ngữ ngay lối ra vào thì còn bày biện khá nhiều đồ đùng thiết bị rất “pro”, đúng chất dành cho dân phượt như: khăn tubb đa năng, bọc gối, bọc khuỷu tay, găng tay, ba lô, giày, xăng đan phượt… Các món đồ này đều dán giá đàng hoàng và được bán cho những ai có nhu cầu.

Quả nhiên, The Army Box không đơn thuần là một quán cà phê “tầm thường”. Nếu tìm hiểu, bạn sẽ biết nơi này được lập bởi một nhóm người trẻ tuổi, đam mê du lịch, đã có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm thực tế với các chuyến phượt từ Bắc chí Nam. Họ mở quán vừa để kinh doanh vừa để giao lưu, chia sẻ cũng như tư vấn cho các bạn cùng sở thích một cách đầy đủ, chi tiết nhất những thông tin về các cung đường, kiến thức, kỹ năng cơ bản, các đồ dùng thiết yếu cho mỗi chuyến du lịch bụị.








Quán thường xuyên cập nhật các loại bản đồ về cung đường, những thông tin tuyển quân của các nhà phượt cho các bạn trẻ muốn đi cùng, hay hình ảnh về những địa danh nổi tiếng trong nước... Ngoài ra, giá đồ uống cũng như các vật dụng được bán tại đây cũng rất vừa phải. Bởi vậy, không ngạc nhiên khi mới mở chưa lâu, The Army Box đã là tụ điểm quen thuộc của các đoàn phượt trước và sau mỗi chuyến đi.






> *Quán Cafe The Army Box*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 106, G3, Trung Tự (Đi vào ngõ 46C Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Đống Đa), Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe The Army Box*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## littlelove

thấy quán này hay hay muốn đến thử xem thế nào

----------


## wildrose

chất quá nhỉ

----------


## tieuqui

oa dân phượt chắc mê lắm đây

----------


## songthan

ở đây ko bik có bán luôn đồ phượt ko
hay là chỉ cafe thôi
nhìn không gian ở quán này thoáng mát thật

----------


## konica

mình thỉnh thoảng cũng phượt nhưng chả mấy khi dùng đến đồ chuyên dụng như trên
chắc mấy đồ này chỉ dành cho ai phượt chuyên nghiệp thôi
bữa nào đến quán này mới được

----------

